# Plugin Spotlight - Seventh Heaven



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 23, 2020)

Get it here: https://www.liquidsonics.com/software... 
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari 
Albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 23, 2020)

Wasn't sure exactly where to post this one as it's not a sample library.

The timestamps for the first set of wet and dry examples are in the YouTube video description.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 23, 2020)

I have way too many reverbs and I totally agree Seventh Heaven is probably my favorite of them all! 
I actually did the reverse path with 7H & 7HPro,I bought the Pro version 1st and was totally floored how amazing it is.
When the next BF sale hit I added the regular version to have a quick,simple possibily lighter CPU version of 7Heaven when I didn’t want or need to tweak excessively.
Liquidsonics is an amazing company,innovative in product development & Matt the developer takes care of his customers.
I have all of their products & they’re all very good but for me Seventh Heaven is the best of the bunch and certainly one of the best reverbs in a very crowded market.


----------



## nas (Apr 23, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Get it here: https://www.liquidsonics.com/software...
> Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari
> Albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/





I just checked out your video and you did a superb job Cory. Easily one of the best and most comprehensive reviews on this reverb - and yes I own it and it's been my default reverb for some time now.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 24, 2020)

I found 7th heaven too "thick" and noticeable, compared to reverbs I like better. Clearly a high quality reverb, just not to my taste.

I made other purchasing choices and won't get this reverb, but I still love to see (and hear) great reviews like this one! Thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 24, 2020)

Perhaps not appropriate Thread for product discourse, but also have several 'touted' verbs and was being pushed even harder to 7th Heaven ( no way for Pro ). Will benefit from list of those you prefer specifically.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 24, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Perhaps not appropriate Thread for product discourse, but also have several 'touted' verbs and was being pushed even harder to 7th Heaven ( no way for Pro ). Will benefit from list of those you prefer specifically.





If you’re not in a hurry LiquidSonics usually have a very good sale around Black Friday that makes 7H or 7HPro quite affordable


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for this other review!
One question.
What are those toms around 1:35?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 24, 2020)

nordicguy said:


> Thanks for this other review!
> One question.
> What are those toms around 1:35?


PSI Toms.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 27, 2020)

In the Youtube comments there is an discussion about iLok, where you say that iLok is only a problem when you dont have any usb ports left @Cory Pelizzari . On the Liquid Sonic website they say you can use iLok cloud. I use a iLok License Manager in my computer (for Sonivox plugins). Is this the same as iLok cloud? So I can get Seventh Heaven without any USB-iLok, right?

Edit: Seams like I found the answer and yes, no need for a physical iLok.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Edit: Seams like I found the answer and yes, no need for a physical iLok.


This is correct. You can use the exact same iLok software that you would for your Sonivox products. Except you don’t authorize your computer but use the “cloud” option. No need for USB dongles whatsoever.

edit: I know this because after watching @Cory Pelizzari reviewing Seventh Heaven I purchased the light version and I had to find out how iLok works, so it’s first hand and RECENT experience 😂🙈


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 27, 2020)

Just in case anyone missed the post I made in a different thread, here's a video showcasing how I place dry instruments in a space using just Seventh Heaven standard and panning:


----------

